# Can Automation tester apply for Visa 189 - Software Engineer ??



## iShaurya (Feb 17, 2013)

I have 6.5 years IT experience graduated as BE (EC)

I am an Automation tester, and use multiple Automation testing tool and scripting languages for writing scripts. I sent my profile to one of the Migration agent here in Bangalore for assessment and they came back to me suggesting me to go for 261314 - Software tester (190 visa). In various other posts in this forum i have learnt that Automation testers can apply under 261313- Software Engineer (189 visa). Can you suggest me how can i create my profile (acc to Australian standards) so that i can be assessed for 189 subclass under software engineer ??
Any Automation Tester profile who got his visa as a software engineer can be of great help.


----------



## iShaurya (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi Seniors and fellow members,
KINDLY let me know if Automation tester can apply as a "Software Engineer" ??


----------



## singhexpat20 (Dec 18, 2013)

iShaurya said:


> Hi Seniors and fellow members,
> KINDLY let me know if Automation tester can apply as a "Software Engineer" ??


Hi Shaurya,

I am also an automation tester, I am willing to apply under 189 Subclass(Software engineer). So did you apply under Software engineer with Automation skills ? Or you have applied under 190 subclass(software tester) ?
Please let me know how did your ACS went and did you get picked in EOI ? Your information will be very helpful to me, Thanks in advance.

Hi Seniors,
If anybody has any information, please let me know whether an automation tester with skills like qtp, selenium can apply under 189 software engineer ?


----------



## revanth (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Seniors,

Please help us building our profile in a right way. i have total experience of 8 yrs. and development experience is around 2 yrs in that. And my role as per company is Software engineer. But i do more of automation testing tasks.

So could you guys please provide a template about how to build a software engineer profile for PR.


----------



## rizvee.muktadir (Feb 17, 2011)

i am in the same track as yours. And confusion is same. 
Moreover, i am graduated from (EC), so also confused about deduction of experience.

Currently i have 7 years experience, if 4 years deducted then i have only 3 years valid experience for which i can claim only 5 points.

Need help from mentors.


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes you can but your roles and respo should match that of software engineer


----------



## revanth (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for the reply mohit. 
What if the roles and responsibilities are matching only 50% in my current role and i have taken those responsibilities 100% for 3 yrs in the past out of my 8 years of experience. 

Is there any chance that my profile will be evaluated as software engineer.
I can get referral letter from my ex. PM stating the same like i have 3 yrs as development experience and after that i worked as automation developer.

From my current company i might be able to get a letter from HR.


----------



## Ron_Aus (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello and Good day to everyone who are part of this forum !! I am in the initial stages of applying for ACS as 'Software Engineer'. I am from India and would like to list down the queries below.

I have worked in 2 companies. Roles peformed are similar to Software Engineer , ie extracting requirements , design , development , testing ( manual + automation) . 
However in my last company , I had 3 designations , initially 'Project Engineer' , then 'Senior Software Engineer' , finally while exiting the company my designation was 'Test Lead.' I can get the notarised reference letter from my previous company manager stating the roles/responsibilties and designations. 

However while exiting the last company in the company letter head release letter only my final designation ie "Test Lead" is mentioned ( written like this :- the designation held by him at the time of leaving was 'Test Lead'). I don't have any supporting documents on _company letter head_ that I had also held the designations of 'Project Engineer' and 'Senior Software Engineer' ( can only mention them on the notarised reference letter)

When I upload my experience details in ACS website I see that it asks for 'Position Title' and the supporting docs for a company. Since I am applying for role Software Engineer will it be appropiate to give 'Test Lead ' as the 'Position Title' since this is was the last designation that I had held in my previous company. 

a) Will this be a deterrent for granting me proper ACS under 'Software Engineer ' role ? I can upload the notarised reference letter where all the designations and roles/responsibilities are mentioned.

b) Also even if I am granted proper ACS under 'Software Engineer ' role will there be a problem created by Case Officer while visa submission and he might ask for proof of all the designations on company letter head?

Your speedy response will be much appreciated. Also if anyone with the designation as Test Lead or Test Manager has got successfully done ACS with role 'Software Engineer' please let me know.

Thanks , 
Ron_Aus


----------



## sanjubiju82 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Automation Tester, looking for 189 visa*

Hi,

I am also an automation Engineer and would like to apply under 189, my designation is that of a Senior Software Engineer. Can some one who is an automation Tester, who got a 189 visa approved reply on how to get through this?

Thanks,
sanju.V.S


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

guys any success with ACS ? please share your experience


----------

